# Big Bonkin' Smoke! - Holyoke, MA



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

It looks like it will be held on June 3rd this year!

Details from last year:

_The Cigar Room, in conjunction with Rock 102, is proud to present the next Big Bonkin' Smoke!

Make plans to join us at the Log Cabin Restaurant in Holyoke on Wednesday, September 20th, beginning at 6:00 p.m.!

Big Bonkin' Smoke means a night of great food, a goodie bag filled with premium cigars, including "Acid" by Drew Estate, CAO, Cusano, Rocky Patel and Puros Indios, a Big Bonkin' Smoke T-shirt from Bolduc's Apparel of Agawam and other cigar-related premium items!

And what would Big Bonkin' Smoke be without prizes from The Cigar Room and Rock 102?!

Tickets are just $65.00 each and available right here or at The Cigar Room, 865 Memorial Avenue in West Springfield!_

I hope to make it this year! :ss


----------



## Benjy (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll be moving to Boston around then, but I would love to make it too. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

*Update:* This event will be held on September 10th and tickets are going to be $70. :ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Rock 102 in conjunction with Azon Cigars and the Log Cabin Banquet & Meeting House, proudly presents the next Big Bonkin' Smoke on Wednesday, September 10th!

Big Bonkin' Smoke means an evening full of premium cigars, awesome food, great prizes, cigar-related premium items and more!

Tickets go on sale exclusively to Workforce members this Monday August 11th at 10 am EST. And not only do you get first crack at them, but we're gonna give you $10 off each ticket too!

Click below to order your tickets and get the discounted rate by entering the special code: cigar

http://www.ticketalternative.com/Events/1068.aspx

:ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Bump! Calling all New England Gorillas! :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks fun ... I'll see if I can round up some guys from this area


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

dunng said:


> It looks like it will be held on June 3rd this year!
> 
> Details from last year:
> 
> ...


Is the Cigar Room back open?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Looks fun ... I'll see if I can round up some guys from this area


I was going to try and make it before I saw this.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Is the Cigar Room back open?


Hey Roger, it's been awhile! Karin has "retired" for now but has been helping Mike at Azon... he will be providing the cigars for this event. Take care! :ss


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Greg,
How far is Holyoke, from W. Springfield?

You going Peaches? :r
Tractor 


dunng said:


> Rock 102 in conjunction with Azon Cigars and the Log Cabin Banquet & Meeting House, proudly presents the next Big Bonkin' Smoke on Wednesday, September 10th!
> 
> Big Bonkin' Smoke means an evening full of premium cigars, awesome food, great prizes, cigar-related premium items and more!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Gargoyle said:


> I'll be there!


School that night - I won't make it.


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

fpkjr said:


> Greg,
> How far is Holyoke, from W. Springfield?
> 
> You going Peaches? :r
> Tractor


Holyoke is only a 10 minute ride up the highway from West Springfield.


----------



## BlackIrish (Jul 29, 2008)

Damn, wish I could make this one, but I'm going to be out of town for work. But please keep me in the list for other New England herfs.

Black Irish


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Ski1215 said:


> Holyoke is only a 10 minute ride up the highway from West Springfield.


Pretty much but might be a little more due to the location up the mountain... :ss


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

Dungg where you from? I might have already asked you but I can't remember. I live in Suffield.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Ski1215 said:


> Dunng where you from? I might have already asked you but I can't remember. I live in Suffield.


I'm in the Chicopee / Springfield area... :ss


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

Definately gonna try to make this one. Last years fell during the Big E (which I worked) so I wasnt able to make it. 

I hope to meet some of you guys there... but I think we might need CS user ID name tags we we know who were talkin to!

Ski, I grew up in Suffield, how long have you lived there?


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

md4958 said:


> Definately gonna try to make this one. Last years fell during the Big E (which I worked) so I wasnt able to make it.
> 
> I hope to meet some of you guys there... but I think we might need CS user ID name tags we we know who were talkin to!


My wife always hits your stand for the chocolate covered strawberrys, I'll have to ask for you. :ss


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

dunng said:


> My wife always hits your stand for the chocolate covered strawberrys, I'll have to ask for you. :ss


I'll be the younger guy working the booth. See ya soon.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Weekend Bump! :ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Bump! We are almost there... :ss


----------



## AzonLiquors (Jan 17, 2008)

BUMP:ss

I thought I would bump it too, since I am in it. :tu

Hope to see/meet you guys there!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Any Boston guys making it? :ss


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Last minute availability for me, so I will be there! Hope to meet some of the CS'ers, so please introduce yourself. I'll be easy to spot, as I'll be the only one there wearing the Palio and Esencia logo'd camp shirt :ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

OpusEx said:


> Last minute availability for me, so I will be there! Hope to meet some of the CS'ers, so please introduce yourself. I'll be easy to spot, as I'll be the only one there wearing the Palio and Esencia logo'd camp shirt :ss


Sounds good!

Keep an eye out for these two devishly handsome guys... 

dunng / tricker

:ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dunng said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Keep an eye out for these two devishly handsome guys...
> 
> ...


Hey compared to me you guys are devilishly handsome!!! :r

Have a great time! Wish I could make it but I can't afford to play hooky....


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Damn, I'd forgotten all about this! Unfortunately I've got a conflict tomorrow, but boy would I love to make that. Sounds like a mini Big Smoke...hope you guys have fun!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

If you get bored you can pay $1,000 a ticket to see Biden... http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2008/09/biden_to_appear_at_holyoke_fun.html

This should be fun. :ss


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

booyah!! Just got back from Niagara Falls, jumping in the car in a few minutes.Whats funny is I'm wearing that red shirt right now, guess I gotta go change!

Tim


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

TRicker said:


> booyah!! Just got back from Niagara Falls, jumping in the car in a few minutes.Whats funny is I'm wearing that red shirt right now, guess I gotta go change!
> 
> Tim


:chk :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dunng said:


> If you get bored you can pay $1,000 a ticket to see Biden... http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2008/09/biden_to_appear_at_holyoke_fun.html
> 
> This should be fun. :ss


Smoke him out of the place!!!!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Talk about a great event! The food was good, the weather was nice (a little cold for some), and cigars were burining! It was great to meet Moe (md4958) and Marc (OpusEx) as well as seeing Tim (Tricker) and Mike (AzonLiquors) again! Thank you Marc for letting us try your wonderful new cigar, Esencia (great cigar)!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Always fun to attend this event and this year was no different. The weather was much better than last year and the company I kept for a good portion of the evening could not have been better! My thanks to Greg, Tim and Ray for the time spent smoking and chatting with me.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

dunng said:


> Talk about a great event! The food was good, the weather was nice (a little cold for some), and cigars were burining! It was great to meet Moe (md4958) and Marc (OpusEx) as well as seeing Tim (Tricker) and Mike (AzonLiquors) again! Thank you Marc for letting us try your wonderful new cigar, Esencia (great cigar)!


Good smokes and great company. I really enjoyed myself and meeting all of you guys also.

Im certainly glad that I decided to come to the smoke rather than spend $2500 to get my pic snapped with Biden!!!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

md4958 said:


> Im certainly glad that I decided to come to the smoke rather than spend $2500 to get my pic snapped with Biden!!!


It was tempting though... :r

:ss


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

This dinner was a lot of fun, smoked a great cigar (esencia). Plus met some great guys,Moe, Marc, and Mike. Definitely look forward to smoking more with all of you again.

Tim

P.S. Only the little girls wore jackets I had my "man sweater" on and it was beautiful out!!


----------



## AzonLiquors (Jan 17, 2008)

It was great meeting everyone! We had a great time!

Here are the links to the pics the radio station posted.

http://lazer993.com/lazerPics.asp#

http://www.rock102.com/gallery/album127?page=1

:ss:ss


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like it was a fun time. I had a ticket. I also had some problems at work and had to stay late. Maybe next year.


----------



## AzonLiquors (Jan 17, 2008)

Gargoyle said:


> Looks like it was a fun time. I had a ticket. I also had some problems at work and had to stay late. Maybe next year.


Sorry we missed you, hope you can make it next year.
:ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Gargoyle said:


> Looks like it was a fun time. I had a ticket. I also had some problems at work and had to stay late. Maybe next year.


I was wondering what happened to you... I didn't know if Biden's Security got you! Next year you can hang with us cigar nerds and our Cigar Caddy's! :ss


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Winner!!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

TRicker said:


> Winner!!


LOL, mine was only a 15 ct... :ss


----------

